
Chatting with Blaine Cook (Twitter) - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/6/17/chatting-with-blaine-cook-twitter
======
chrisbroadfoot
Great interview Akita, he sounds like a nice guy, and I hope they can figure
out a good solution without him.

I like this quote:

 _Blaine Cook: Not really; I don’t know why he has a grudge. It’s mildly
annoying, but in the end it makes Techcrunch look more like a gossip rag and
less like a respectable news outlet, so it’s his loss._

So true.

------
mattculbreth
I think Blaine's a good guy. I'm implementing OAuth in our app and Blaine's
been a big part of that. Not sure why Arrington et al feel it necessary to
bash Twitter and him personally, but my experiences have been good.

------
axod
Does anyone else find the small paragraphs really hard to read? Did they do
the interview using twitter?

~~~
Retric
No I just get:

Status: 500 Internal Server Error Content-Type: text/html 500 Internal Server
Error

Edit the home page says:

An error occurred with Mephisto. If you're the administrator, check your
production error logs for more info.

Need help?

    
    
        * The Official Mephisto Site
        * The Mephisto Community Wiki
    

More rails issues?

~~~
axod
Priceless :)

